# FS: 14" Weeksii / Panaw Snakehead



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

1.) 14" Weeksii $100
2.) I have 3 of them. Fully grown, 7"-8". Their tank mates are getting a lot bigger then them. I'm afraid they will get eaten soon. Eat everything. $25 each or $60 for all 3. OBO


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

pm you....interesting the cory


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

richbcca said:


>


Hi Richard:
In this picture, the closest to the front on the left with the blue gill plates and then the one immediately to the right and slightly behind with the prominent fifth bar - are these two available?

Shelley


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Hi Richard:
> In this picture, the closest to the front on the left with the blue gill plates and then the one immediately to the right and slightly behind with the prominent fifth bar - are these two available?
> 
> Shelley


pm'd you......


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

bump.........


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

There is something really special about blue faced heckels. You have two stunning examples in that group. Good luck with the sale 
Shelley


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Shelley. They are still here waiting for you.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Bichir added


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmmmm.....fish sell-off......looks like you're up to something, Richard  What are the plans


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I know but I won't tell


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

dammit if you were closer I would take all the bichirs


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> I know but I won't tell


Is Richard going to be there tomorrow, too???!!!!!


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

bump..........


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

bump...........


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump ..................


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Brisch said:


> dammit if you were closer I would take all the bichirs


Britney, if you want them, I can bring them to the auction tomorrow. I always go by Richard's place. Let me or Richard know.


----------

